# Ernesto Amador Presas: May 20, 1945 - Nov 1, 2010



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2010)

*Great Grandmaster Ernesto Amador Presas Passes Away 		*



> I just received a call from the Presas family. It is my sorrowful  duty to announce to all Kombatan practitioners, all IPMAF members, and  all my fellow FMA practitioners that Great Grandmaster Ernesto Amador  Presas passed away in his sleep today in Manila (Nov. 1, 2010 in the  Philippines, October 31 here in the States). I spoke with Mercy (Mrs.  Presas). All she can say right now is that GGM's body will be brought  back to Hinigaran. I will announce dates and times as funeral  arrangements are made.
> 
> To my teacher, my mentor, and my friend, Thank you for all you've done  for me, for our people, and for martial art practitioners the world  over.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 31, 2010)

.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 31, 2010)

.


----------



## MJS (Oct 31, 2010)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Brian Johns (Nov 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Kuk Sa Nim (Nov 1, 2010)

The martial arts have lost another great one, and the world has lost one amazing human being. I will cherish the many lessons and fond memories I have of him and his group. Always treated me with love and respect. Deepest condolences to his family and students all over the world.

Grand Master Michael De Alba
Modern Farang Mu Sul International


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 1, 2010)

.


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 1, 2010)

.


----------

